

Apache Killer by kcope - jaryd
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2011/Aug/175
Recent posting on full disclosure exploits a serious bug in Apache that will bring down most servers. Check out the code and test your servers!
======
jaryd
source code: [http://lists.grok.org.uk/pipermail/full-
disclosure/attachmen...](http://lists.grok.org.uk/pipermail/full-
disclosure/attachments/20110820/848b4dca/attachment.obj)

